# Fs indo tiger datnoid 12'' $150



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

12'' indo datnoid 4 bars each side eats only pellets and market prawns once in awhile as treats. : SOLD
text 778-233-871nine if intrested


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

pic of the dat?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what type of pbass?


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

occellaris


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Picture of datnoid is up. I have 10 pbass all together. 8 small ones and two bigger ones. the smaller 1.5''-2.5'' eat chopped prawns and bloodworms. and bigger 4'' eats market prawnn


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump to the top need fish gone !


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bumping to the top


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Price change for fish need all gone asap


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Datnoid is fed pellets only and eats like pig will make a good addition to a monster comm


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump give me offer for my datnoid !


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Would you be willing to ship to comox via harbour air?


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

BUMP BUMP BUMP $150 for my 12'' indotiger datnoid!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump $130 for only today!!!!!!!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump $150


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bmp bump need fish gone


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump to the top


----------

